# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Photography >  Photobucket??

## jsmorphs2

Does anyone have experience with Photobucket and editing with FotoFlexer? 

I'm having problems with it. I have edited 60+ pictures and saved them by selecting "Replace Originals". When I view the album all is well. When I copy the direct link code to a new thread and preview it the photo that is shown is NOT the edited copy but the original image. 

Grrrrr!! I'm very frustrated because I spent so much time cropping them. 

Thanks for any help/info!! I also wrote an e-mail to Photobucket.

----------

